# Better ideas for cleaning stall walls?



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

COWCHICK77,
Dawn should work fine. I've also read that if you have a cribber, you can wipe the stall or fence areas down with dawn, let it dry, and the horse will dislike the taste, but apparently, won't hurt them. I don't know, but I've heard that. 

And yes, a pressure washer will cause a mess if you have a dirt floor, but, unless you have a border coming quickly, the floor will usually dry out in a couple of days, depending on how hard packed it is...


Good luck.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Heat the Dawn and add white vinegar...so yes a warm soapy mixture..
Or heat the vinegar and add to the soap...
Cuts the crud and it literally will run down the wall...
I used this mixture when cleaning my friends "new" house to her but what was a rental...
Not needing to say much more but it was D I R T Y ..... :|
Came clean easily...secret I'm pretty sure was warm/hot mixture made a difference.
I learned of this mixture from my nephews gf who works in a nursing home and cleans {patient} bathrooms between showering or her "family" when extra care needs done. **
She swears by it and now do I for cutting grime and crud easily from shower walls and such..
If you're using the Dawn, only need to add the vinegar and experiment.. :shrug: _worth a try??_

_** to clarify... the patients assigned to a particular aide are referred to as their "family" and it is common that the care aide will tidy and clean before showering her "family" in the shower room used by other families is what I was told..._
_Housekeeping does the daily "major" clean but sometimes...well, you know messes can happen. **
_
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks!


Sounds like I am not too far off. Looks like elbow grease with a stiff brush, hot vinegar and dawn in a bucket it is!


I used a pressure washer for the outside before I stained two summers ago. It was fast but due to how dug out the dirt floors inside are, even in the summer it took forever to dry out. Our ground is saturated right now from the spring melt. Planning to fill the floors and lay mats but don't want to risk flooding this time of year.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

If you've got an orbital sander, you could use a rough disk for taking the gunk off the surface too. Just wear a dust mask! ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I agree with elbow grease and some kind of cleaning mixture, Dawn & vinegar heated up sounds like a great idea, and then I would rinse and spray with Nolvasan (chlorhexidine) if you feel the need to also disinfect.


----------

